# fa niente / non fa niente / fa lo stesso



## scorpione19nov

Ciao a tutti!!!


*  E'* da tanto che mi chiedo se queste tre frasi sono esattamente la stessa cosa. Io direi di sì, perché mi sa di averle sentite con lo stesso significato, ma vorrei controllarlo. Allora, con il significato di "non importa" si può dire?:

- *F*a niente!
- *N*on fa niente!
- *F*a lo stesso!


*T*utte e tre? *G*razie mille!!!


----------



## marco.cur

La prima non è corretta, anche se è usata.


----------



## Valexcrash

Sì, diciamo che hanno tutte e tre lo stesso significato, anche se in fondo c'è sempre qualche piccola sfumatura che le rende differenti. Ad esempio "fa niente" è un'abbreviazione di "non fa niente", elimini la negazione e il senso è sempre quello, ma non penso che in italiano (NON a livello colloquiale) sia proprio corretto. E poi non credo nemmeno che sia usato indifferentemente in tutta Italia (io, per esempio, sono del sud e non lo sento usare quasi mai). Correggetemi se sbaglio.
"Fa lo stesso" secondo me porta più a mettere sullo stesso piano le eventuali situazioni/conseguenze di qualcosa che ad allontanare il soggetto dall'interesse nei confronti della circostanza.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io (in Emilia) uso comunemente la forma "amputata" della negazione: 

A- Scusa il ritardo.
B- Fa niente, figurati.

ma anche:

A- Sei stato criticato pesantemente.
B- Frega niente.

GS


----------



## marco.cur

È un'abitudine molto comune nel nord Italia, come anche "ci vediamo settimana prossima", omettendo l'articolo.


----------



## Valexcrash

Sì, esatto, si usa ma NON è corretto.
A proposito di "settimana prossima" ha detto qualcosa il prof. Sabatini la settimana scorsa.


----------



## Luca1986

Personalmente, non ci vedo niente di male, purché sia usato nel contesto appropriato.

Questo è ciò che ho trovato al riguardo nel sito della Crusca.


----------



## Valexcrash

Infatti dice che è frequente nell'italiano popolare e nelle varietà settentrionali, quindi se usato in questi due contesti può andare. Per il resto no.


----------



## scorpione19nov

*P*erfetto, grazie a tutti! adesso, però, potreste farmi degli esempio con "non fa niente" vs. "fa lo stesso"? *V*ediamo se così riesco a vedere la differenza d'uso tra queste due... *G*razie tante!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, scorpio.

Nel miniscambio che segue, secondo me le due espressioni sono intercambiabili:

A- Mia figlia non vuole andare all'università, ma vuoi dirmi cosa può fare al giorno d'oggi una donna se non ha un "pezzo di carta"? (=diploma, laurea, ecc.)?
B. Non fa niente/Fa lo stesso: ci sono tante bellissime attività che non richiedono la laurea.

GS


----------



## Valexcrash

In alcuni contesti significano la stessa cosa (cioè "non importa"), come ad esempio:

A: Scusami, volevi un pennarello rosso e te l'ho portato verde!
B: Non fa niente/fa lo stesso, tanto non mi serve più.

In altri no (perchè la funzione è diversa):

A: Vuoi una caramella verde o una blu?
B: Fa lo stesso, tanto hanno lo stesso sapore.


----------



## scorpione19nov

Valexcrash said:


> In alcuni contesti significano la stessa cosa (cioè "non importa"), come ad esempio:
> 
> A: Scusami, volevi un pennarello rosso e te l'ho portato verde!
> B: Non fa niente/fa lo stesso, tanto non mi serve più.
> 
> In altri no (perchè la funzione è diversa):
> 
> A: Vuoi una caramella verde o una blu?
> B: Fa lo stesso, tanto hanno lo stesso sapore.



ottimo, adesso è tutto chiaro!! mille grazie!!


----------



## tbotw92

Io uso molto "tranquillo/a"... Per esempio se qualcuno mi urta e dice "mi scusi!" io molte volte rispondo "(nono) tranquillo/a". Invece ho notato che qui (Torino) dicono spesso "figurati/si figuri".



Valexcrash said:


> Ad esempio "fa niente" è un'abbreviazione di "non fa niente", elimini la negazione e il senso è sempre quello, ma non penso che in italiano (NON a livello colloquiale) sia proprio corretto. E poi non credo nemmeno che sia usato indifferentemente in tutta Italia (io, per esempio, sono del sud e non lo sento usare quasi mai). Correggetemi se sbaglio.



Concordo in pieno!


----------



## pulteney

tbotw92 said:


> Io uso molto "tranquillo/a"... Per esempio se qualcuno mi urta e dice "mi scusi!" io molte volte rispondo "(nono) tranquillo/a".



Anche con anziani?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non ho capito: "nono" nel senso di "no, no" o in quello di "nonno"?

GS


----------



## scorpione19nov

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non ho capito: "nono" nel senso di "no, no" o in quello di "nonno"?
> 
> GS



io immagino che si riferisca a "no, no"


----------



## scorpione19nov

tbotw92 said:


> Io uso molto "tranquillo/a"... Per esempio se qualcuno mi urta e dice "mi scusi!" io molte volte rispondo "(nono) tranquillo/a". Invece ho notato che qui (Torino) dicono spesso "figurati/si figuri".
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo in pieno!




Anche qua a Venezia usano molto "figurati/ si figuri!"  Tu di dove sei?


----------

